# Sexy as Fin nor Marquesa MA12



## Mobynick (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of baitcasters and I'm looking to upgrade from my shimano fishquest to something more serious. I'm looking at the very sexy Fin nor Marquesa MA12 paired up with a GLoomis sbr864 which is 7'2" 12-25 pound bait caster. I really wanted a alround outfit that would work on aussie salmon near the surf, snapper over the rocks and give me the chance to land a gummy if I'm lucky enough to hook one. If anyone wanted to offer any comments or advise I'd be grateful.
Regards
Nikko


----------



## Mobynick (Jul 10, 2012)

conventional , conventional? ! Sir there is nothing conventional about it! Did you not see its gold and silver curves, its craftmanship,its sexyness? Did it not whisper seductivly in your ear "buy meeeee"? Hell it looks so good I'd use it as a handline :lol: I'm hoping I don't have to cast "too" far with it. Over the snapper rocks it would be a case of dropping it over the side (30+ meters of water). I know there might be better casting reels but my heart is set on the Marquesa.

Link below

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=7281


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

That's not a baitcaster. It's massive overkill for the species you've listed.


----------



## Mobynick (Jul 10, 2012)

@ Eric, do they cast well or are they a bit tempermental? I was looking at a saltist before I spied the fin...might reconsider if you think it won't do the job?

@ Scaster, no it isn't but it's almost close enough  as for the over kill you would think so but the shimano callisto I used previously was destroyed by a 3kg salmon. I landed said fish but the reel has never been the same since. (very clunky). Salmon here are plentiful and 2-3 kg fish are the norm. Not caught a snapper here yet but they are a fairly heavy fish and gummies can get to 20kg so I didn't think it was overkill. Problem I'm having is there is so much really nice gear out there it is hard not to get carried away. 

So no love for the fin? FAir enough any other combos you guys want to recommend?


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that marquesa has a freespool setting and would let you cast pretty well. I had it bad for that reel for a while.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep, and then buy a saltiga and go breaming.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

A Stella SW20000 would be better better than a saltiga


----------



## Mobynick (Jul 10, 2012)

I've always been a heart over head type of bloke. It looks awesome and I have heard they are a solid piece of kit aimed at re-kindling Fin nors former glory???? It will be perfect for trolling on the way to the sea grass bed where I've been told monster KG whiting lurk. Gotta get that yak soon!


----------



## Mobynick (Jul 10, 2012)

eric said:


> Not my choice of whiting gear, but vaya con dios bloke.


LOL sorry I should clear that up, using a much smaller/lighter setup for whiting, but putting this out the back on route.  They would need to be mutant , monster whiting to require the fin and 7ft set up.


----------

